

Ask HN: What is the most annoying social media behavior you've observed? - fjk

I&#x27;m annoyed when people follow me on Twitter in hopes of getting a follow back, then quickly unfollow me hours or days later. It&#x27;s disingenuous (but probably effective).<p>I propose that Twitter implement a &quot;follow loyalty&quot; metric next to the user&#x27;s number of &quot;followers&quot; and &quot;following.&quot; This metric would show the # of &quot;unfollows&quot; within the past year.
======
Gauravmarketer
You are absolutely right about it but the platform of twitter is now a game of
earning followers because if your followers/following ratio is high that means
you are authority or celeb in that field and ya it will deteriorating the
image of following in twitter but I have to tell you that there are very small
percentage of people who know about unfollow apps. Mostly are common users who
are using twitter as a Facebook account. So, if your content grabs the
attention of this user, then I assure you that they are never unfollowing you
in their entire life...

